

J2ObjC: A Java to iOS Objective-C translator - dweis
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/09/j2objc-java-to-ios-objective-c.html

======
nubela
what about library support? are libraries i use in java translated as well?
performance?

~~~
kodablah
It appears to work on Java code, not JVM bytecode (similar to GWT), so you'd
have to decompile/disassemble the JVM bytecode first.

IT appears to follow GWT in other ways as well such as JSNI-ish interface (can
even combine JSNI and native ObjC) and some optimized runtime classes for the
ObjC environment.

